# Pup-up



## sweet-chickita (27. Sep 2010)

HUHU Ihr lieben,

ich habe  das so ein kleines großes problem... habe mcih jetzt in den letzten wochen etwas mehr mit Javascripts beschäftigt sooo...

nun habe ich ein Pop-up fenster das sich öffnet wenn ich die seite lade so weit läuft auch alles.... NUR ich möchte wenn man dann auf einen button klickt sich dann ein neues pop-up fenster öffnet mit neuem text und soo und ich sag mal das es nachher halt so 3-4 pop-up´s sind die dann mit dem drücken auf den button geöffnet wird wie so eine endlos schleife kann man sagen.... das man das erst durchklicken muss bevor man weiter machen kann!

soo hier nun meine codes ich weiß nicht ob das mit den funktioniert, ich habe jetzt zur zeit bei der funktion des button den befehl das wenn man drauf drück das es sich schließt!

Also erstmal die erste .htm Datei:


```
<JAVA> <html>

<head>

</head>



<body bgcolor="#000000">

<center><font size="6,5" color="#ff00cc" face="LittleLordFontleroy">

<br/>  <br/>
HUHU klick auf den Button um es zu schließen
<br/><br/>


<a href="javascript:self.close()"><img src="image/button/love_button.png" width="50" hight="50" border="0"> </a>


</center></font>





</body>

</html>
  </JAVA>
```




so die zweite .htm Datei ist nun das :



```
<JAVA>  
<html>
      <head>
      </head>



<body bgcolor="#000000" onload="winopen()">


<script>
function winopen(){
  window.open("pop-up.htm","FensterName","toolbar=no,status=no, menubar=no,scrollbars=no,width=600,height=300")
}
</script>




</body>



</html> 
</JAVA>
```


Hoffe ihr habt verstanden wo MEIN Problem liegt... ich bin hier halb am verzweifeln weil ich nicht weiter komme =(

Ganz lieben Gruß
Saskia


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


Verstehe ich das richtig?
- Es öffnet sich nen fenster
- der user drückt auf nen button
- das fenster schließt sich, und nen neues öffnet sich
- der user drückt nochmal auf nen button
- das fenster schließt sich, und nen neues öffnet sich
- usw.
???:L


----------



## sweet-chickita (27. Sep 2010)

jup genau soo meine ich das nicht....
schön das man mich verstanden hat *G*
hmm aber das ich im falschen forum bin wusst ick nicht sorry =(

LG Sassi


----------



## Haave (27. Sep 2010)

Klingt, als wolltest du etwas basteln, bloß um andere Leute zu nerven. Ich kenn so was, da kommt man versehentlich auf einen Button, ein Dialogfenster erscheint - klickt man es weg, erscheint gleich das nächste, man klickt es weg, noch eins, und noch eins, und noch eins… Meist wird man dabei mit irgendeinem stupiden Monolog zugelallt, der auf superböse tut und sowas sagt wie "Ich lass dich noch nicht gehen" oder "Da musst du jetzt durch".

Das würd ich aus Prinzip schon nicht unterstützen.

Falls es das doch nicht ist, Asche auf mein Haupt und Entschuldigung, dann bin ich still.


----------



## sweet-chickita (27. Sep 2010)

Nee hört sich zwar so an,
aber eine kurz geschichte dazu ich bin jetzt am 01.10.2010 mit meinem freund 2 Jahre zusammen udn da bin ich gerade am basteln an einer web seite, naja so weit ist auch alles fertig nur nun habe ich halt dieses fenster aber leider nur einmal aber ich brauche es etwa das es 3-4 mal auftaucht... natürlich auch um mein freund etwas zu ärgern aber auch um soo ein bissle die page zu erklären!
Nur deswegen frage ich auch... udn ein klein wenig drängt es ja nun acuh weil es ist schon diesesn freitag... udn bis die ganzen feinheiten dann gemacht sind, läut noch ganz viel wasser den bach runter *g* !

wäre super wenn du mir hilfst =)

Lg sassi


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2010)

Du hast da doch schon eigentlich alles was du brauchst.
Jeder Button hätte dann sowas in der Art:


```
function winopen(){
  // neues Fenster öffnen
  window.open("pop-up.htm","FensterName","toolbar=no,status=no, menubar=no,scrollbars=no,width=600,height=300");
  // aktuelles Fenster schließen
  self.close();
}
```
Die aufzurufende Seite musste dann halt bei jedem Button entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## sweet-chickita (27. Sep 2010)

Ja nur das ding ist die öffnen sich dann alle so bald die seite geöffnet wird...

aber ich will das sich die anderen pop-up´s öffnen wenn man auf den button klickt... udn nicht sofort öffnet udn da komme ich leider nciht weiter!=(


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2010)

du hast ja auch im window onload geschrieben dass sich ein popup öffnen soll, wie genau hast du denn die anderen geöffnet?

Ich würde den window onload kram rausnehmen und die popups über die button öffnen.
Sprich: auf der Startseite hast du nen Button, klickst du dadrauf öffnet sich nen Button (<- das alternativ per window onload), auf dem nächsten fenster hast du dann wieder nen button der das nächste fenster öffnet (da darfst du dann natürlich kein window onload haben), usw.


----------



## sweet-chickita (27. Sep 2010)

hmm ja nur das ding ist das erste fenster soll sich ja beim laden der seite öffnen...
soooo udn die anderen dann halt nru noch über die button in dem pop-up fenstern...

also magst du mir mal irgendwie den code so aufschrieben wo ich die .htm datei einfügen muss und wie...
bin hlat darin nicht soo gut habe mich zwar damit beschäftigt, aber meistens verstehe ich nicht so ganz wo ich was einfügen muss...

also beim reinen HTML ist es für mcih einfacher aber da sind die funktionen ja auch leider langsam ausgeschöpft... deswegen wollte ich so langsam dann mit den javascripts anfangen... naja nun komme ich dann trotzdem nciht weiter!


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2010)

Man bekommt das ganze auch ohne javascript hin (a href target etc.).
Hier haste mal was zum anschauen. Einfach die index.html öffnen.
So in etwa wollst du das doch haben oder?


----------



## sweet-chickita (27. Sep 2010)

ja ganz genau so meinte ich das... super danke schön werde das gleich mal einbauen...
naja dafür das ich ja doch im falschen forum war hast du mri ja doch geholfen *g*
danke schön ein schönen abend noch!


----------

